
Ask HN: Up to date network security books - pipedreams2
I recently came across a stack of free older books on network security:<p><pre><code>  Cryptography and Network Security - William Stallings
  Network Security Foundations - Matthew Strebe
  Counter Hack - Ed Skoudis
</code></pre>
I am fairly new to the world of network security, but as a developer am interested in learning more. I&#x27;m guessing much of the foundational stuff in these books is still mostly relevant but was wondering if anyone can suggest any newer up to date books in a similar vein?
======
hdmoore
Peter Gutmann's "Engineering Security" book is an excellent treatise on trust
and currently free:
[https://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/book.pdf](https://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/book.pdf)

------
contingencies
_TCP /IP Illustrated Volume 1: The Protocols_

 _$ man tcpdump_

------
freedevbootcamp
I would take this question to reddit/r/netsec

